# Patching 3/8" Board



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone got any tips for patching 3/8"s board without using 3/8"?


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

how big are the patches. california would work for small ones. for ones that go over a stud or two you could just kerf the 2x and then chisel out a heavy 1/8". there are also the patches where you use tape for the backing. those work real good and you could probably even go as big 24"x24" if you use enough tapes and chisel the studs.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

1/4" and shim


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

why not just use 3/8


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Local supply house doesn't stock 3/8" or 1/4" so it's a special order or delivery from out of town. Carpentapers idea is creative - if only hangers had a chisel sharp enough!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

How big is the patch ?? If small ,,tear paper off the back side of 1/2 and scrape down. I do this with switch box ,and receptacle repairs .
If your dealing with the old brown board [ BEAVER BOARD ] 
good luck ..nail in a potato chip.. brittle :yes:


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

The patch is 2'x3', they moved a couple of switches. Too big for a California patch. Maybe I'll try chiseling out the backside of some 1/2" board where it meets the framing.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

just cut a few kerfs on the stud and smash it out deeper than you need it with the claw of a hammer even. i'll bet you could secure that patch with 8 pieces of meshtape across the backside. 4 horizontally and 4 vertically, mesh the front and load it with quickset and done. i also always coat the mesh on the backside of the board to to set it for good.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Get some plywood or luan cut one piece larger than the hole about two inches , then split that in half so you can slide in in behind the rock and screw it through the existing sheet rock to fasten your backer (plywood). If you have problems holding it in place while fastening just start some screws in the plywood to hold on to then remove after fastening the plywood. Then you can fill in with some setting mud and tape or mesh. it would be a good idea to use some wide mesh over the entire wood you installed to create a solid bond. Just a thought. That or get some wire mesh and staple it on for a backer, or staple it on the wood backer.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

D's said:


> The patch is 2'x3', they moved a couple of switches. Too big for a California patch. Maybe I'll try chiseling out the backside of some 1/2" board where it meets the framing.


Like capentaper says, chisel the wood instead...that's too big a piece to compromise the integrity of your rock.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

10mm (3/8) rock is our main size. How much you want?:whistling2:


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Ended up cutting a grid on the backside of the patch and shaving a rough 1/8" off, surprisingly it didn't affect the integrity of the board as much as I thought it would. Tedious but okay for a one off.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm going to have to do this myself. Need to patch a hole in a rental of my pops, mobile home with 3/8. Don't feel like buying a full sheet just for a fist hole. The solution I came up with is to pad out my backers with some luan where it will sit behind the wall, then I can just use a piece of 1/2" that is lying around.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

install your wood blocking to the wall with 1/4" shims, then when you install the 1/2" drywall you will be perfect!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> install your wood blocking to the wall with 1/4" shims, then when you install the 1/2" drywall you will be perfect!


Basically what I was trying to say! You just simplified it! Think you should use 1/8" shims though 3/8 + 1/8 = 4/8 simplified 1/2"


----------

